# Laptop with 1080p full hd ?



## Uppie (Jun 25, 2008)

My friend says that it exists but i thought there was nothing like 1080p for screens on laptop and pc's because i thought on pc's and laptop the graphic card makes your screen full hd. I thought you would get the same effect on your laptop as on a 1080p tv screen by playing movies with a blu ray disc reader but i'm not sure and i think i'm wrong. But am I really wrong ?


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

refer to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1080p

I think thats what your looking for. In essence, 1080p is just basically the resolution/pixels a tv runs at. There are quite a few computers than can run at the 1920x1080 resolution or higher, which is set by the graphics cards capabilities and the monitor being used (which most cheaper monitors and laptop LCD's can't handle that high of a resolution or are too small to properly display it without your icons looking like ants)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I haven't done it yet, but my laptop can display a 1080p picture on my 1080p HDTV. Right now we use my girlfriend's PC for that purpose.


----------



## Brandonw65 (Jun 25, 2008)

my mom's boyfriend just bought a new sony vaio laptop. not sure the model, but it has a 17 inch screen , it has a sticker on the inside that says 1080p full hd. it also has an hdmi out, so you can hook it up to a tv.


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, I believe your computer's display should already be non-interlaced. The 1080i just means that high resolution is interlaced but the 1080p isn't. Basically the 1080p fires all pixels at the same time refreshing the entire screen at once rather than a 1080i that scans all even lines than goes back to the top and scans the odd lines, refreshing the screen only after these two scans complete.

Typically computer screens nowdays don't interlace their display.


----------

